# Budgie poop changed, not sure if he's ok!?



## Janiepops (Mar 3, 2015)

Bert is now 12 weeks old and looks the picture of health. Eating well, drinking maybe a bit more than normal, but since yesterday his poop has been a bit more watery, leaving a ring round it, and this morning is pretty yucky looking. I've attached a picture. He's as bright as a button too!

I should also add, there's bits all around his cage, as if he's cleaning the dried poo off things and crumbling it up everywhere, there's nothing else I think it could be. He literally bites everything!


----------



## Listat (May 15, 2015)

You should probably take him to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From that photo, both the dried up and the more fresh poops look okay to me.
If Bertie is drinking more water it's only natural for him to have poops a bit more watery. Since he is 12 weeks old, he must be soon starting his moult, that is if he hasn't already started it and during a moult budgies can occasionally have a few slightly more watery poops. The same can happen when budgies are feeling stressed, and in this case the poops go back to the more normal consistency soon after.

Since Bertie is energetic and has a good appetite, he should be fine. Still you can keep on monitoring his poops, if you see they are not improving in terms of normal consistency and Bertie's vent feathers are getting soiled as a result, then you can book him an appointment at the avian vet, so that he is properly checked and treated if need be.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Janiepops (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, thank you for your reply!

He's just at the very start of his moult and I had wondered if that may be a contributing factor. His poop has improved a lot, a few watery ones but the majority are back to normal. He had a wee moment yesterday afternoon where he slept for a good 3 hours, which isn't like him, but he bounced back full of energy right after, and has been fine since, he's playing with all his toys, not quite so keen to leave his cage but I'm guessing he's just a bit moody at the moment!

Will continue to keep an eye on him though, thanks again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Bert is active and eating well.
Molting can be stressful and Ana's advice regarding Bert is excellent. :thumbsup:

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html*


----------

